# No me gusta enfermarme / no me gusta enfermar



## lasserquiero

Hola yo quiciera saber cual es la diferencia entre las siguientes oraciónes.

1) No me gusta enfermarme
2)no me gusta enfermar.

Me gustaría rectificar que no hay redundancia con el pronombre "me" en el segundo caso. 

El "me" de gustar funciona como pronombre de Complemento indirecto y el otro como reflexivo. ¿Es necesario usar ambos? 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Irma2011

lasserquiero said:


> Hola yo quiciera saber cual es la diferencia entre las siguientes oraciónes.
> 
> 1) No me gusta enfermarme
> 2)no me gusta enfermar.
> 
> Me gustaría rectificar que no hay redundancia con el pronombre "me" en el segundo caso.
> 
> El "me" de gustar funciona como pronombre de Complemento indirecto y el otro como reflexivo. ¿Es necesario usar ambos?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 
El ‘se’ de ‘enfermarse’ no es en realidad reflexivo. Es un verbo de los llamados pronominales –otros serían _‘caerse’, ‘despertarse’, ‘morirse’,_ ‘*enfermarse’,* etc.– que incorporan un pronombre inseparable de él, es decir, sin función sintáctica propia en la oración. No se puede decir ‘_Se cayó a sí mismo’_, _‘se despertó a sí mismo_’, “_se murió a sí mismo”._ No ocurre lo mismo con _‘mirarse en el espejo’_, ‘_darse un gusto’_, donde el pronombre sí cumple una función con independencia del verbo (uno se mira a sí mismo en el espejo y uno se da a sí mismo un gusto). Estos verbos expresan, por lo general (o siempre, tendría que pensarlo un poco más), que te ocurre algo, no lo haces tú, ni te lo hacen, simplemente te sucede. 
Muchos de ellos –todos los que he citado, pero no, por ejemplo, ‘_aburrirse’_– significan lo mismo que  la forma sin ‘se’: _‘caer’, ‘despertar’, ‘morir’,’ *enfermar’=* ‘caer’, ‘despertar’, ‘morir’,_ ‘*enfermar’.* Algunas veces se utiliza más la pronominal y otras la no pronominal.
Así que tus frases: ‘_No me gusta enfermarme’_ y ‘_No me gusta enfermar’_ son las dos correctas, pero casi todo el mundo preferiría la primera simplemente por no repetir ‘me’, pero poder se puede repetir.
 
Espero no haberte liado.


----------



## roanheads

Another way is simply to say,
No me gusta estar enfermo. I don't like to be ill.


----------



## Agró

Neither 'enfermar' nor 'enfermarse' are really often used in Spain. We tend to use other phrases:

No me gusta estar enfermo.
No me gusta caer enfermo.


----------



## Namarne

De acuerdo con Agró. Puestos a elegir, yo diría "enfermar", pero suena muy formal. 
Otra manera más natural: 
_No me gusta ponerme enfermo_.


----------



## Irma2011

Roanheads, Agró y Namarne tienen razón, sus frases son más naturales. Sin embargo, como la pregunta era si se podía repetir ‘*me’*, pienso que surgiría la misma duda con, por ejemplo, _“me voy a poner un delantal, no *me* gustaría manchar*me*”._ Estaría bien dicho, aunque a lo mejor hay unas expresiones mejores que no se me ocurren en este momento. _"No me gustaría *enfermar*"_ a mí me suena bien ¿Qué opináis?


----------



## Namarne

Irma2011 said:


> ¿Qué opináis?


Opino como tú. Sólo que "marcharse" no hay duda de que es pronominal, pienso yo, mientras que "enfermar" me suena mejor así. (Quizá sea cosa mía).


----------



## ledzepfran

No es redundante la frase : No me gusta enfermarme.

Por ejemplo, si dijeras:

Me gusta lavarme el cabello. 

Y lo cambiaras por:

Me gusta lavar el cabello.

Pierde sentido la oración. Entonces, a veces es más que una cuestión estética. Se dice así, y por más que pueda parecer redundante, está bien.


----------



## Lurrezko

ledzepfran said:


> No es redundante la frase : No me gusta enfermarme.
> 
> Por ejemplo, si dijeras:
> 
> Me gusta lavarme el cabello.
> 
> Y lo cambiaras por:
> 
> Me gusta lavar el cabello.
> 
> Pierde sentido la oración. Entonces, a veces es más que una cuestión estética. Se dice así, y por más que pueda parecer redundante, está bien.



Concuerdo en que no es redundante, pero *lavarse* es un reflexivo, no es el mismo caso.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

No son comparables ledzepfran, *no me gusta enfermar* no pierde sentido, son simplemente distintos hábitos de un lado y otro del charco 


> *enfermar(se)*. Como transitivo, ‘causar una enfermedad’: _«Eso enferma la mente de los niños»_ (Barrios _Familia_ [Ven. 1993]). Como intransitivo, ‘contraer una enfermedad’; en este caso, en América, se prefiere el uso como pronominal (_enfermarse_): _«No se les veía volverse viejas, ni enfermarse ni morir»_ (GaMárquez _Amor _[Col. 1985]); mientras que en España lo normal es el uso no pronominal: _«Ha enfermado repentinamente del estómago»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 1.10.89).
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_


----------



## roanheads

En tal caso, si se deja en seco así" no me gusta enfermar,"sin algo más a continuación, ¿no existe la posibilidad de ambigüedad, entre el verbo enfermar en transitivo o intransitivo, al tener distintos sentidos, " causar " y " contraer ?


----------



## Lurrezko

roanheads said:


> En tal caso, si se deja en seco así" no me gusta enfermar,"sin algo más a continuación, ¿no existe la posibilidad de ambigüedad, entre el verbo enfermar en transitivo o intransitivo, al tener distintos sentidos, " causar " y " contraer ?



Una buena pregunta No creo que nadie lo entendiera en el sentido de *causar *enfermedad; pero la ambigüedad, en puridad, existe.


----------



## Agró

roanheads said:


> En tal caso, si se deja en seco así" no me gusta enfermar,"sin algo más a continuación, ¿no existe la posibilidad de ambigüedad, entre el verbo enfermar en transitivo o intransitivo, al tener distintos sentidos, " causar " y " contraer ?


Una buena razón para no usarlo.


----------



## roanheads

Lurrezco y Agro,
 ¡Gracias a los dos !Entonces más vale decir ( sobre todo a los guiris ) algo como " tenemos la gripe " para no jugarnos el tipo.


----------



## capitas

Agró said:


> Una buena razón para no usarlo.


I like best "No me gusta enfermar".
Anyway, I can't imagine a situation like that you're trying:
.- Me fui de viaje a Kenia y enfermé.
.- ¿A quien enfermaste, a un elefante o a un tigre?
.- No hombre; me enfermé a mí mismo.
Nonsense. Enfermar, except in a very very particular situation, has the same meaning and the same usage as "enfermarse". For the non-reflexive verb, I'd radther use "contagiar" or "poner enfermo a alguien".
This side of the pond, I agree that we seldom use even "enfermar", but:
Ponerse enfermo. Me puse enfermo.
Caer enfermo. Caí enfermo.
Estar enfermo. Estoy enfermo.


----------



## Irma2011

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Una buena pregunta No creo que nadie lo entendiera en el sentido de *causar *enfermedad; pero la ambigüedad, en puridad, existe.


 
_"¡No trabajes tanto, vas a enfermar!"_ ¿Quién ve anbigüedad aquí?!!


----------



## Lurrezko

Irma2011 said:


> _"¡No trabajes tanto, vas a enfermar!"_ ¿Quién ve anbigüedad aquí?!!



En el ejemplo que puso Roanheads (*no me gusta enfermar*) ningún nativo entendería _causar enfermedad_, pero, hilando fino, ese sentido es posible.

Saludos


----------



## VictorBsAs

En Argentina usamos casi siempre 'enfermarse' con sentido intransitivo:
_"¡No trabajes tanto, *te* vas a enfermar!"_


----------



## Irma2011

Lurrezko oinak said:


> En el ejemplo que puso Roanheads (*no me gusta enfermar*) ningún nativo entendería _causar enfermedad_, pero, hilando fino, ese sentido es posible.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hilando muuuuuy fino.
Yo lo que digo es que uno puede enfermar de amor, enfermar de celos, enfermar del estómago, enfermar de sueño, y aquí vamos/o nos vamos a enfermar todos de cansancio. Yo, desde luego, me voy a dormir.


----------



## Irma2011

VictorBsAs said:


> En Argentina usamos casi siempre 'enfermarse' con sentido intransitivo:
> _"¡No trabajes tanto, *te* vas a enfermar!"_


 
Én España se utiliza cualquiera de las dos construcciones, supongo que es cuestión de gustos. Yo las utilizo indistintamente, pero algunos foreros no est´qan de acuerdo conmigo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Irma2011 said:


> Yo, desde luego, me voy a dormir.



Que descanses.


----------



## capitas

Irma2011 said:


> Hilando muuuuuy fino.
> Yo lo que digo es que uno puede enfermar de amor, enfermar de celos, enfermar del estómago, enfermar de sueño, y aquí vamos/o nos vamos a enfermar todos de cansancio. Yo, desde luego, me voy a dormir.


¿a quién te vas a dormir?
Ah, a tí misma.
Yo también me voy a dormirME (para que no haya dudas posibles, no sea que penseís que me voy a dormir al gato, o al tigre y al elefante enfermos).
Hilar muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy fino.
.- Mañana me voy a cortar el pelo a la peluquería.
.- ¿A quien te vas a cortarle el pelo?


----------



## ledzepfran

Guau, tanto manejo de la gramática no tengo. Se volvió muy intelectual, y llena de definiciones esta charla, así que no tengo más que darles la diestra y retirarme. Lo mío es más intuitivo que otra cosa, jaja.


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Una buena pregunta No creo que nadie lo entendiera en el sentido de *causar *enfermedad; pero la ambigüedad, en puridad, existe.


 
Para mí, ni ambigua es. La diría cuando entro escupiendo y tosiendo a casa de algún amigo, y de repente decido que tengo que irme rajando, porque 'no me gusta enfermar' (a los demás)


----------



## duvija

Irma2011 said:


> Én España se utiliza cualquiera de las dos construcciones, supongo que es cuestión de gustos. Yo las utilizo indistintamente, pero algunos foreros no est´qan de acuerdo conmigo.


 
Yo puedo decir solamente 'no me gusta enfermarme'. Aparentemente en España lo dicen de la otra manera (¿o leí todo mal?)


----------



## k-in-sc

VictorBsAs said:


> En Argentina usamos casi siempre 'enfermarse' con sentido intransitivo:
> _"¡No trabajes tanto, *te* vas a enfermar!"_


It sounds totally weird to me without the "te."


----------



## roanheads

lasserquiero said:


> Hola yo quiciera saber cual es la diferencia entre las siguientes oraciónes.
> 
> 1) No me gusta enfermarme
> 2)no me gusta enfermar.
> 
> Me gustaría rectificar que no hay redundancia con el pronombre "me" en el segundo caso.
> 
> El "me" de gustar funciona como pronombre de Complemento indirecto y el otro como reflexivo. ¿Es necesario usar ambos?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 
Good morning, ( to all )
Welcome to the foro, as you can see " enfermar/se " has three forms of use, and there are various opinions being expressed amongst " hispanohablantes " of how to use this verb.
Therefore, why use this verb, which entails the added very small possibility of being misunderstood.? It is a fact that native speakers in any language can use more gramatical freedom than foreigners in normal conversation, especially foreign students !

As you can see there are other less "complicated" verbs that students can use, which I personally prefer.
But the choice is yours !.

íSuerte!


----------



## Irma2011

capitas said:


> ¿a quién te vas a dormir?
> Ah, a tí misma.
> Yo también me voy a dormirME (para que no haya dudas posibles, no sea que penseís que me voy a dormir al gato, o al tigre y al elefante enfermos).
> Hilar muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy fino.
> .- Mañana me voy a cortar el pelo a la peluquería.
> .- ¿A quien te vas a cortarle el pelo?


 
Buenas noches, Blasita, hoy no me voy a dormir, hoy me voy a dormirme, me parece que suena mejor.


----------



## Leydorn

duvija said:


> Yo puedo decir solamente 'no me gusta enfermarme'. Aparentemente en España lo dicen de la otra manera (¿o leí todo mal?)


No you're right, en España (castellano) dicemos ponerse enfermo, caer enfermo, una enfermedad, pero no enfermarse o cualquier sea, que es Americano, español, no castellano, de España, no castizo, de Aragón.


----------



## Irma2011

Irma2011 said:


> Así que tus frases: ‘_No me gusta enfermarme’_ y ‘_No me gusta enfermar’_ son las dos correctas, pero casi todo el mundo preferiría la primera (he querido decir *segunda*) simplemente por no repetir ‘me’, pero poder se puede repetir.


----------



## Leydorn

Lo màs corriente en Espa~na es caer enfermo/a o ponerse enfermo/a.


----------



## Irma2011

Leydorn said:


> No you're right, en España (castellano) dicemos ponerse enfermo, caer enfermo, una enfermedad, pero no enfermarse o cualquier sea, que es Americano, español, no castellano, de España, no castizo, de Aragón.


 Buenas tardes, Leydorn
Permíteme que haga algunas puntualizaciones que me parecen importantes:
1. En España (no creo que el castizo?? Aragón sea ninguna excepción), aparte de las lenguas vernáculas que pueda haber, se habla castellano o español, que son palabras sinónimas, según en qué contexto.
2. «Enfermarse» es perfecto castellano o español. El pronombre 'me' puede variar de lugar en la frase: «No me quiero enfermar» = «No quiero enfermarme». 
3. Dicho queda más arriba que se puede optar por «no quiero enfermar/ponerme enfermo/caer enfermo», etc. Para entender 'enfermar' como verbo transitivo, habría que hacer explícito el objeto directo: «De verdad, estas cosas me enferman»


----------



## Leydorn

Gracias; el Larousse franco-espa~nol dice que enfermarse es Americano.


----------



## Irma2011

Leydorn said:


> Gracias; el Larousse franco-espa~nol dice que enfermarse es Americano.


En Latinoamérica se prefiere la forma pronomical "enfermarse" y en España la forma no pronominal "enfermar" u otras expresiones, como "ponerse enfermo", etc. Pero eso no quiere decir que la primera sea exclusivamente americana. Yo soy española y las utilizo indistintamente.


----------

